# grapes of wrath



## strollingbones (Apr 16, 2010)

soooooooooo my grapes didnt do nothing last year...just died....so i ordered 3 more grape plants...cause i already had 2 poles up from last attempt.  i pick up the grapes in boone today....traffic from hell...boone...i come home and begin to soak the bare root plants in water....hell they look dead too...so da man comes home..and notices the grape plants...(they are in kitchen sink, hard to miss) says he will plant them for me...he will do anything to go outside and ditch dog sitting on me....i digress...he comes back..."hey did you look at the grape plants up there"?  well no, have i been anywhere outside the house but to work....he takes me up there...both damned plants are alive...alive .....

lol..da man now has to set 3 more poles...oopsie....but i will hopefully have plenty of grapes


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 16, 2010)

We've planted grapes twice and the deer eat them about as fast as they get planted...


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 16, 2010)

not the deer...here...i think its the dog urine....the dogs are both leg lifters and every time they go up that path...they urinate on the grapes....lol....maybe too much acid?  but they are alive....after the harsh winter....so far the dogs keep the deer away...but the deer are gonna figure out they are day workers only....union i suppose...dont work after 8ish...not sure about how they feel about taking on a bear for grapes...dogs cant eat grapes or raisins


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 16, 2010)

o wait the bear is going to the bee hives...nevermind...deer they chase..we have them little small deer


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 16, 2010)

Birds eat all my grapes.

Darn birds.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Apr 16, 2010)

They probably look at your arbor as one long bird feeder, and are suitably grateful.    Which means they aim for the exact center of your windshield as they pass overhead.


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 16, 2010)

Darn liberal birds.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 17, 2010)

o yea if they were conservative birds they would just mal on the grapes ruining them for everyone else and blame it on the liberal birds....


----------



## I love freedom (Oct 28, 2010)

I've had three grape vines for several years and none of them ever produced a single grape.  They do produce an abundance of grape leaves, though, which are quite delicious, and since I'm supposed to be eating green leafy vegetables, and staying away from the sugar, I guesse it turned out great.  Lots of luck on the grapes!


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Oct 29, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> not the deer...here...i think its the dog urine....the dogs are both leg lifters and every time they go up that path...they urinate on the grapes....lol....maybe too much acid?  but they are alive....after the harsh winter....so far the dogs keep the deer away...but the deer are gonna figure out they are day workers only....union i suppose...dont work after 8ish...not sure about how they feel about taking on a bear for grapes...dogs cant eat grapes or raisins



I saw you as a gooseberry type.


----------

